# Moon has a new flag



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Today a new flag was planted on the moon. None of the previous 5 flags left standing are discernible as US (they are bleached white).










Beware...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cool, new target.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We went and haven’t been back. China is now going there. They won’t leave.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Look up Apollo 18 & 19 theories!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Wonder what Sleepy Joe's space plans are?
Don would be a hard act to follow..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

US has a new president.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Mars is much more important than the moon. China is behind by many moons.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> China is now going there. They won't leave.


Are they going to start making iPhones there?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I do not want one dollar of the wealth that the government extorts from me, going to chasing bullshat ego-based dreams of going to the moon or Mars. Not unless we plan on shipping the socialists and commies to the moon or Mars permanently. (But we cannot even ship one group of troublemakers back to Africa and that's on the same planet!...FUBAR)


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I hear China is hiding on the Dark Side of the Moon....


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I do not want one dollar of the wealth that the government extorts from me, going to chasing bullshat ego-based dreams of going to the moon or Mars. Not unless we plan on shipping the socialists and commies to the moon or Mars permanently. (But we cannot even ship one group of troublemakers back to Africa and that's on the same planet!...FUBAR)


What would you prefer your extorted money be spent on?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> What would you prefer your extorted money be spent on?


Whisky and Women, of course!:vs_cocktail:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Whisky and Women, of course!:vs_cocktail:


You should be a very happy man then. The gubmint gives funding to the unwashed masses that buy plenty of this and other related items.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> You should be a very happy man then. The gubmint gives funding to the unwashed masses that buy plenty of this and other related items.


DRATS! Foiled Again! :vs_mad:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I do not want one dollar of the wealth that the government extorts from me, going to chasing bullshat ego-based dreams of going to the moon or Mars. Not unless we plan on shipping the socialists and commies to the moon or Mars permanently. (But we cannot even ship one group of troublemakers back to Africa and that's on the same planet!...FUBAR)


The UN has a plan for this. I think they are sending us.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

So it turns out I was duped...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan13 (Mar 3, 2021)

What is the point of setting a flag? Why does everyone want a base on the Moon and Mars? Maybe they are still preparing for something? Placing a flag on the moon just creates more garbage. Wouldn't it be better to leave ... food?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Ethan13 said:


> What is the point of setting a flag? Why does everyone want a base on the Moon and Mars? Maybe they are still preparing for something? Placing a flag on the moon just creates more garbage. Wouldn't it be better to leave ... food?


Ownership, Victory!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Ownership, Victory!


International treaty prohibits claims of ownership of any celestial body.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> International treaty prohibits claims of ownership of any celestial body.


Then Victory? Everyone knows we were first.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Then Victory? Everyone knows we were first.


The Ruskies were there in 1962 and found nothing of interest.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The Ruskies were there in 1962 and found nothing of interest.


What?. Moon or Mars, and not with a human.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> What?. Moon or Mars, and not with a human.


Moon. They sent 6 cosmonauts to Mars in '65-'67. They terraformed the entire planet by '83 and now over 275,000 people live there full-time.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This thread has morphed into a Babylon Bee article, but maybe it started out as one.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

It started as an Onion article.


----------



## 9mmEverything (Feb 28, 2021)

Slippy said:


> I do not want one dollar of the wealth that the government extorts from me, going to chasing bullshat ego-based dreams of going to the moon or Mars. Not unless we plan on shipping the socialists and commies to the moon or Mars permanently. (But we cannot even ship one group of troublemakers back to Africa and that's on the same planet!...FUBAR)


Who are these African trouble makers?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

9mmEverything said:


> Who are these African trouble makers?


Schumer and Pelosi self identify as Africans. They have the pictures to prove it.


----------

